# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب بأخي

## The Gentle Man

بدي احلى ترحيب من احلى الاعضاء لأخوي (     ibrahim_a   )
اهم منجزات اخي:
1- طالب علوم سياسية سنه ثالثة علوم سياسية في اليرموك
2- عضو هيئة شباب الاردن
3- مدير عام منتدى

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا وسهلا نور المنتدى

بس مين اخوك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جنتل مان بدنا اسمة لو تكرمت ؟!
وله اسمه اخوك؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  يا اخي اهلا وسهلا 
بس مين اخوك؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اهلاً و سهلاً بشعب الرمثا...[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> جنتل مان بدنا اسمة لو تكرمت ؟!
> وله اسمه اخوك؟


نفس السؤال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

هلاا وغلااا نور المنتدى

----------


## M7MD

> نفس السؤال


 وانا نفسهم 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

تم تعديل الاسم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

100 اهلا و سهلا بابراهيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا الكم جميعا

وفيك اكثر  محمد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا ابراهيم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اهلاً و سهلاً ابراهيم[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا و سهلا نور المنتدى

----------


## bibo

> جنتل مان بدنا اسمة لو تكرمت ؟!
> وله اسمه اخوك؟



 :SnipeR (33):

----------


## bibo

> [align=center]اهلاً و سهلاً بشعب الرمثا...[/align]


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## bibo

> هلاا وغلااا نور المنتدى




*منور بالموجودين اختي الاء*

----------


## bibo

> 100 اهلا و سهلا بابراهيم




*اهلين فيك يا معلم*

----------


## bibo

> اهلا وسهلا ابراهيم




*اهلا فيك سيد عمار*

----------


## bibo

> [align=center]اهلاً و سهلاً ابراهيم[/align]




*اهلا  فيك اخي*

----------


## bibo

> اهلا و سهلا نور المنتدى



*منور بالموجودين اختي دموع 

والله يبعد عنك الدموع*

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا اهلا و سهلا 

نور المنتدى

----------


## Angle whisper

welcome

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اهلا وسهلا


اهلا فيكي

----------


## The Gentle Man

> يا اهلا و سهلا 
> 
> نور المنتدى




اهلا فيك
نور بوجودك

----------


## The Gentle Man

> welcome





كمان فيك 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## bibo

*thnx to all guys*

----------


## غسان

_اهلا و سهلا 

نور المنتدى_

----------


## The Gentle Man

> _اهلا و سهلا 
> 
> نور المنتدى_




اهلا فيك غسان 


نور بوجودك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]أهلا وسهلا بأخو جنتل مان وبزميلنا بالهيئة [/align]*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اهلا وسهلا شرفتنا  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *[align=center]أهلا وسهلا بأخو جنتل مان وبزميلنا بالهيئة [/align]*




اهلا فيكي

انتي من مكتب هيئة اربد ولا الرمثا ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اهلا وسهلا شرفتنا





اهلا فيك معاذ

----------


## آلجوري

> اهلا فيكي
> 
> انتي من مكتب هيئة اربد ولا الرمثا ؟؟


*اربد ..*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة



----------


## The Gentle Man

> 





يسلموا على ترحيبك

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اهلا وسهلا.....

يس ايش اسمه؟؟؟؟


 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*اهلااااااااااااااا وسهلا والله ما انتبهت انو اخو الجنتل مان هون!!


سامحوني ع التأخير


اكيد جنتل 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

الموضوع من 2008 

 :Bl (23):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*اسألوا اللي كاينة داخلة مبارح وسائلة عن اسمه!!

مانا مستغرب كيف ما انتبهت على انو اخو الجنتل هون!
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا هدووء شو دخلها هي اوك نكشت الموضوع 

بس تقوم تحكي آسف عالتأخير  :Confused:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا هدووء شو دخلها هي اوك نكشت الموضوع 
> 
> بس تقوم تحكي آسف عالتأخير



*
**هي نكشت الموضوع وانتي جايه تنكشي مخك علي؟؟!* 

*خلص آسفين غلطنـــــــــــا*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *
> **هي نكشت الموضوع وانتي جايه تنكشي مخك علي؟؟!* 
> 
> *خلص آسفين غلطنـــــــــــا*


طيب لا تعصب  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## Ctrl

مرحبا بيك أخو الجنتل مان .. ومنور أكيد .. 
بس اسمه ايه ؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

منووووووووووووووووووووووور واهلاً فيك بالمنتدى شررررررررفت

----------


## بياض الثلج

بشرفك يا كنترول ويا بنت الشديفات قرأتوا الموضوع ؟؟؟ 

قرأتوا التاريخ ؟؟ 

والا هو انتوا من قوم تبع أو امعة ؟؟؟؟؟

مو مكان للتخويت ان كان قصدكم تخويت هون او في اي قسم من منتديات الحصن ....

ورجاءا احترموا المكان اللي انتوا فيه ورجاءا أخص به أن تقرأوا قبل اضافة أي رد ... :Confused:

----------


## Ctrl

اولا انا مش قصدي هزار !! 
ولو قصدي هزار انا اهزر زي منا عاوز انتي مش هتمنعيني اني اتكلم
ثانيا انا برحب بالراجل عادي يعني !! 
انتي ايه مزعلك 
ولو بقاله 100 سنه انا حابب ارحب بيه
ايه المشكله يعني 
لو انتم مش عاوزين الناس ترد علي المواضيع القديمه ابقوا امسحوها او اقفلوها واحنا نفهم كدا !

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا كنتروووول انا مو قصدي ما ترد عالمواضيع القديمة ...

بس هل من العقل المنطقي الذي يقول ان نرحب بعضو بعد عااام ؟؟؟

وين المزح هووون ؟؟؟؟ كيف سيكون المنتدى أمام من يقرأ فقط دون تسجيل ؟؟؟ وبالذات حينما لم ينبه أحد ان الموضوع قديم
برأيك شو راح ينحكى عنا ؟؟ ناس متخلفين عن التطور وشعب لا يقرأ 

الاقسام الاخرى لا يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة لا بالعكس فاحياء الذكرى
من الامور المحببة على هذا المنتدى

لكن ترحيب بعضو ؟؟؟ تخينه شوي !!!!!

أرجو أن تكون وضحت الصورة اخي الكريم ...

----------


## Ctrl

> ي ناس متخلفين عن التطور وشعب لا يقرأ


طيب

----------


## بياض الثلج

حكيتها ع مضض هكذا ((طيب )) 

يا أخي الكريم 
ما بهونلي ازعل حدا موجود بالمنتدى مهما كان ومن كان لا يهمني ...

الذي يهمني المنتدى بالمركز الأول وأن يكون بمظهر يليق باصحابه وأعضاءه وزواره ...

مش عيب نصلح ونرمم الي ممكن احنا بايدينا هدمنا من غير تفكير او شعوررر ....

أتمنى أن تتقبل كلامي ورأي بنفس راضية ... :Confused:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهلا و سهلا شرفتنا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيك باي وقت .. سنه 2008   2009  2010 مابتفرق ..

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]اسحبها ياسيدي , لانه دالوقتي هتسمع كلمتين انك بتسئ لمنظر المنتدي قدام اي حد جديد وانك هتتسبب في انه الناس تقول علينا متخلفين ولو زعلت من  الاسلوب فانت مش مهم المهم المنتدي بشكل عام يعني , انت كمان ممكن يتهموك بانك المتسبب الاساسي في الكساد العالمي اللي احنا لسه بصدده وانك تعوق حركه التنميه في دول العالم الثالث وحوض النيل ومنطقه جنوب شرق اسيا والراعي الرسمي لمنظمه طالبان , كمان ممكن يتهموك انك بتهرب سلاح لأطفال غزه .. وقائمه الاتهامات لا تنتهي !! للمزيد من المعلومات ابعت رساله مكتوب فيها " أخو جنتل مان " علي الرقم 98334 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالله عليكو بتحكو جد ولا بتمزحو


بياض الثلج 
مالك ياخالتو 

وانتي اياه مزعلك 

يا اهلا وسهلا بأخوي

بياض
اهلا وسهلا فيكي
احنا رحبنا فيكي لما اجيتي

اذا ما رحبنا 

احلا ترحيب لعيونك


بس مالكو قلبتو الموضوع عصبيه ومسبات وشتام وحالتكو حاله

ول ول ول ول ول

شكرا على ترحيبكو
والله ما قصرتو
وان شاء الله عقبال اخوانكو ما يسجلو ونرحب فيهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*بياض الثلج بتزودها كالعادة

وضعك صار مزري مع احترامي

انا اللي دخلت بالاول وشفت الموضوع عليه رد اليوم ففكرت انو خوك مسجل معنا يا جنتل فرحبت فيه هاي فيها اشي؟؟؟

بس هناء مفكرة حالها هي اللي بدها مصلحة المنتدى بس وهاد الشي عم يشوه صورته .. يا ريت هناء تفهم انها لما بتخفف دم ما بكون ولا للحظة دمها خفيف 
*[/align]

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]لا ياعمي احنا كدا هنبقي متخلفين !! 
ازاي نرحب بواحد اشترك السنه اللي فاتت ؟؟
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*انا بعمري ما عصبت على حدا دايما رايق وبهدّي الكل بس اللي بصير بخلّي الواحد يحكي غصب، انا قلت متأسف وانتهت القصة لشو كل التراهات اللي ما الها داعي؟؟

بتمنى يا هناء تعرفي انو احنا اعضاء انت وانا والكل ولما بتصيري المديرة العامة ان شاء الله وقتها بتحكي مع الناس بنصب السلطة العليا ماشي؟
*[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اذا الله راد وضليت للسنه الجاي بدي ارحب فيو كمان مره .. كل سنه بدي ارحب فيو انا حره..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=right]لا ياعمي احنا كدا هنبقي متخلفين !! 
> ازاي نرحب بواحد اشترك السنه اللي فاتت ؟؟
> [/align]



*يا كونترول انا غلطت ما انتبهت انو الموضوع قديم شفت رد على الموضوع اليوم من بنت اله اعلم شو اسمها ففكرت الموضوع جديد شو فيها غلطة شو صار خربت الدنيا؟؟؟*

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا ملاحظ انه الموضوع زاد عن حده

رجاء هدوء وكنترول وبياض تنهو الموضوع 
احسن ما اعصب 

واخلي المنتدى يتفرج عليكو  :Eh S(14):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]والله يا أخي انت اخدت كلمه كان نفسي اقولها , بس بصراحه انا ماحبيت اني اعمل مشكله .. 
بس بما انك قلتها .. فانا اضم صوتي لصوتك .. واحب أزود كمان كلمه .. 
خلي بالك من كلامك معايا .. واعرفي انتي بتتكلمي ازاي
لو فيه اي مشاركه مضايقاكي .. ممكن تعملي ريبورت 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> انا ملاحظ انه الموضوع زاد عن حده
> 
> رجاء هدوء وكنترول وبياض تنهو الموضوع 
> احسن ما اعصب 
> 
> واخلي المنتدى يتفرج عليكو


 
كيف يعني يتفرج عليهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ctrl

> *يا كونترول انا غلطت ما انتبهت انو الموضوع قديم شفت رد على الموضوع اليوم من بنت اله اعلم شو اسمها ففكرت الموضوع جديد شو فيها غلطة شو صار خربت الدنيا؟؟؟*


اسالها !

----------


## The Gentle Man

> كيف يعني يتفرج عليهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بشغل التلفزيون 
وبحط كاميرا
وخلي كل الناس تتفرج 


بس هالموضوع حاسه اشي مهم وكبير

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا سلام ...

هدوء مالك ؟؟؟ أنا ما قصدت كل حرف كتبته انت ؟؟؟؟

بس كلامي صح ... اوك ما انتبهت 

بس الحكي كله صار لما اجى اللي بعدك وعم برحب 

يا عالم شو مالكم والله لو حكيت شي غلط يمكن بحكي اله هالعصبية المو لازمة 

ويا سيدي حقك ع راسي .. يا هدوء بضلك اخ وعزيز اكيد الك مكانتك 

ويا كنترول أعتذر ان كنت اسأت الفهم ربما لم يحن بعد نضجي لأكتب ويستوعب الآخرون ما اكتب 

ويا جنتل مان حياك انت واخوك وكل عيلتك ... بتشرفوا بأي وقت 
زي ما حكت شذى انشالله عام 2020 

.....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*اعتذارك مقبول وانتي اخت الي وما برضى نزعل من بعض وسامحوني عالتعصيب.
*[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام على القلوب البيضه 

هيك اغسلو قلوبكو بالثلج


هناء
اجعلي من اسمك لقب فعلي لمضمونك

خليكي صاحبة القلب الابيض الي مثل الثلج


وهدوء كمان نفس الشي

خليك هادي حتى بأشد المواقف مثل العواصف


كنترول ما تتحكم شو مثل اسمك


وشكرا بياض الثلج على ترحيبك

هو بعيلتنا ما حدا بعرف غير انا واخوي وابوي

امي ما بتعرف تستخدم النت
ولا كان خليتها تسجل  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يا سلام على القلوب البيضه 
> 
> هيك اغسلو قلوبكو بالثلج
> 
> 
> هناء
> اجعلي من اسمك لقب فعلي لمضمونك
> 
> خليكي صاحبة القلب الابيض الي مثل الثلج
> ...



لا بتقدر تخليها تسجل وبالعكس بنكسب رضاها كل يوم هووون 

سجلها وجيبها جنبك واقرأهلها واحكيلها كل شي وخليها تحكيلك شو تكتب ...

هيك بنكون كسبانين أحلى وأطيب ناس .....

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا الك بياض الثلج 

والله يا ريت تكون في ام عنا بالمنتدى تظلها تدعيلنا

شكرا الك 

والله انتي الي طيبوه كثير 

شكرا الك يا هناء ولمجاملتك الصريحه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله جنتل اهلا وسهلا باخوك نور المنتدى بوجودكم  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## عاشقة ريان

اهلا وسهلا شرفتنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا عبد الله وعاشقه ريان لترحيبكم

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اهلا وسهلا ب خيك يا جنتل

 :SnipeR (49):

----------

